# My car of the day, 2015 Renault Zoe.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Renault Zoe has been struggling with sales and to address this issue Renault is now offering the chance to buy one of it's mildly updated models outright from £17,795 and that's after the governments £5,000 grant. The Zoe is £2,500 cheaper than it's main rival, the Nissan Leaf. Renault has also dealt with the issue of the bright dash reflecting on the windscreen by trimming it with darker material. The lightly refreshed Zoe is unchanged with an 87 bhp electric motor sending 200 Nm of torque to the front wheels. The biggest problem acording to reports is the battery life and charging. Renault claims a range of 130 miles but when you venture out of town then this plummets to around 70 miles. Altough buyers get a home charging box for free which can charge the Zoe in three hours flat. All in all it still looks like the Nissan Leaf is the one to beat.

Key specs:

Price: £20,043
Engine: Single electric motor
Power/Torque 87bhp/220 Nm
Transmission: Single - speed, front - wheel drive
0-60 in 11.6 seconds
Top speed: 86 mph
On sale now.

Like it?


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I like it but the range would mean I would never buy one, just not practical.

(although if I'm honest the longest journey I do these days is a 50 mile round trip, I would be just to concerned about getting stranded!)


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I had one on a weeks demo and loved it, for day to day town work it's brilliant. The issue is the charging infrastructure isn't great yet, it's like buying a car that can only run on shell fuel.

The range was another issue for me, but that was because I didn't have a charging point at home. Otherwise it would have been fine. However because it was a demo and I had no charging point your were constantly trying to work out were you needed to be to get some electric. If you wanted a long trip then you can always hire one. However I don't think they actually work out any cheaper to run but are great if you want to be seen as being green.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

They have apparently increased the range in the updated version but still massively restrictive if you want use air con / lights / wipers etc

Only registering about 250 per year in the UK - wonder how may are new car sales and how many are Renault UK self-registrations


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

From the side it looks very like the new Ford Ka.
Not sure about the name - I just find cars with peoples names somehow wrong and it does actually put me off a bit (Zoe, Adam etc).

Having said that I do really like this and the interior and it does look good in white which is no mean feat!

Its a yes from me SoulBoy :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I really like the Zoe. If I had a drive I would definetly consider one  
I do love renaults anyway.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

andy665 said:


> They have apparently increased the range in the updated version but still massively restrictive if you want use air con / lights / wipers etc
> 
> Only registering about 250 per year in the UK - wonder how may are new car sales and how many are Renault UK self-registrations


I think if you accept the car can cover no more than 60 miles a day then it's perfectly acceptable, I've only seen 1 privately owned Zoe. I think the future is probably hybrid rather than pure electric power.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Exterior styling is okay I guess, but I really dislike Renault interior - it looks boring.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Eurgh


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I wouldn't consider either this or the Leaf currently - no charging infrastructure for me and the range isn't enough to reach either my, or my partners parents in a single journey.

My local supermarket has two electric chargign bays but as they are also 2 of the 5 disabled bays they are almost permanently occcupied by blue badge holders.

I have seen a couple of the Zoe's on my daily 27 mile commute, and they do look like a viable Clio alternative for those who can cope with the limited range. Sadly i have no charging facility at my office so couldn't even consider one for work travel only.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wait I've just seen the price tags, was expecting £8k, flol that's amazing


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

SBM said:


> Not sure about the name - I just find cars with peoples names somehow wrong and it does actually put me off a bit (Zoe, Adam etc).


The name derives fron ZerO Emissions, but i know what you mean.

I'm waiting for the Subaru Phillip!


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

£20k!!!!! Seriously!? 

Wow, I know you're paying for the tech rather than anything else but £20k to say I drive a Renault Zoe, I could not do that to myself, or anyone I loved...........I'd find it hard to do it to someone I hated actually.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Crafoo said:


> £20k!!!!! Seriously!?
> 
> Wow, I know you're paying for the tech rather than anything else but £20k to say I drive a Renault Zoe, I could not do that to myself, or anyone I loved...........I'd find it hard to do it to someone I hated actually.


I agree, it's all about the tech and manufacturers seem to charge for the privilage so it seems.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

pantypoos said:


> The name derives fron ZerO Emissions, but i know what you mean.
> 
> I'm waiting for the Subaru Phillip!


Would have been better to just call it the Renault Zero surely? Or if they are hellbent on playing on the letters, ZEON or something like that, but Zoe :lol:


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I agree, it's all about the tech and manufacturers seem to charge for the privilage so it seems.


Absolutely, I just really don't see it being the correct step away from petrol/diesel though, batteries are rubbish we all know this, but for some reason car manufacturers seem to be pretty insistant on pushing it as the future.

They'll have a short lifespan (probably until the batteries in all the ones currently being sold can't hold charge anymore) and they'll have to admit that the technology is rubbish and put their money into something a bit more worthwhile.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Electric cars are much simpler and have fewer components, so should be much cheaper, except that as yet they are not made in sufficient quantities.

I like the Twizzie, and might be tempted to buy one at £3000, but not at the £7000+ asking price............


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Crafoo said:


> Absolutely, I just really don't see it being the correct step away from petrol/diesel though, batteries are rubbish we all know this, but for some reason car manufacturers seem to be pretty insistant on pushing it as the future.
> 
> They'll have a short lifespan (probably until the batteries in all the ones currently being sold can't hold charge anymore) and they'll have to admit that the technology is rubbish and put their money into something a bit more worthwhile.


The technology is by no means rubbish. It's why the leading manufacturer of catalytic converters are also leading the way in batteries for electric vehicles.

The technology with batteries is changing all the time.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kimo73 said:


> Wait I've just seen the price tags, was expecting £8k, flol that's amazing


You can only just buy a vw up for 8k

Those who say electric cars are rubbish really should drive one. They are surprisingly good.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Seems a lot of dosh for such a small Renault.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

neilos said:


> The technology is by no means rubbish. It's why the leading manufacturer of catalytic converters are also leading the way in batteries for electric vehicles.
> 
> The technology with batteries is changing all the time.


OK possbily the wrong choice of word as I appreciate in it's own right the technology is in reality quite good, however it's the application that is majorly wrong, battery powered cars will never be a long term solution to moving away from the current petrol/diesel fuels.

There will be another more realistic way of powering cars that doesn't require lengthy charging up every 100 miles, it's just a case of finding whatever it is (hydrogen possibly) and being able to make it at a price that's realistic.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

The upfront cost may be high due to the technology, but there are massive savings to be had when running electric cars compared to cars that run on dinosaur juice.

Mainly it's the cost to fuel them, you're looking at around 2p per mile for people who charge on economy 7, and at the moment many of the public chargers are free so you can drive for free if you're clever. As an example the first 3500 miles in my Leaf cost me £55 in electricity, you'd be lucky to get 350 miles for £55 from a petrol car.

There are also savings on road tax and servicing, there's no oil, spark plugs, ignition coils etc. and instead of an engine with hundreds if not thousands of parts that could go wrong, there is an electric motor with very few parts so servicing costs are lower.

I've had my Leaf for a year on the 22nd March and in just over 10,000 miles i've not once run out of electricity, you just have to plan ahead and know your range.

The charging infrastructure is pretty good, but i rarely find myself using the public chargers because i don't need to, as I keep my journeys within the range of the car. But if i do need one there are rapid chargers (30 mins to full charge) at every service station on the motorway network plus plenty of other points at car parks, hotels and shops like Ikea (www.zap-map.com). I do fear though that the current infrastructure will need massively upgrading if everyone started using electric vehicles, but it's OK for the 10,000 or so of us at the moment. So far this year Ecotricity who operate the motorway charge points have supplies as much electricity in the first 10 weeks of the year as they did for the whole of last year, so demand is growing.

At the moment the electric car is not suitable for everyone (i still have access to a petrol car, although it has only done 2000 miles in the last 12 months), but it is more suitable than most people think. They are very nice to drive, with no vibrations coming from the engine and virtually no noise, so they are very pleasant to be in as they glide along on a wave of torque.

Sorry for going slightly off topic, i didn't want to turn this thread into an advocation for electric vehicles, but i did want to share my experience of owning an electric vehicle as it is much different to what many people think, it's certainly less hassle than i thought i was going to be.

I firmly believe that electric vehicles have a very important part to play in the future of transport, and they're only going to get better (the Tesla S already has a range of 250 - 300 miles)

And most importantly from a detailers point of view, due to the complete lack of combustion i find my leaf is one of the easiest cars to keep clean.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

pantypoos said:


> The upfront cost may be high due to the technology, but there are massive savings to be had when running electric cars compared to cars that run on dinosaur juice.
> 
> Mainly it's the cost to fuel them, you're looking at around 2p per mile for people who charge on economy 7, and at the moment many of the public chargers are free so you can drive for free if you're clever. As an example the first 3500 miles in my Leaf cost me £55 in electricity, you'd be lucky to get 350 miles for £55 from a petrol car.
> 
> ...


Some really good points that are very well made.

My OH doe 8-10 miles per day and a Zoe / Leaf would be perfect - we have two "normal" cars if she wanted to go any real distance - she loves her petrol power though

I think range anxiety is exactly that - an anxiety as opposed to a problem. Perhaps brands should follow BMWs lead and build occasional use of a internal combustion engined car in to the overall package


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's why I enjoy writing up these cars of the day because of the really good analysis from fellow members.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

After looking at that post I'd really like to own a Zoe now it's a shame I live in a terrace. With working at British Gas we supply the Chargers and there are points at my work!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Electric cars are like what tablets are to computers. They function well for most applications, but you still always need something better there for back up to cover all scenarios. 

People can hardly plan ahead to keep a mobile phone charged that should last a day, being in the right place at the right time to have your car charged between journeys sounds a right pain the backside. I start getting concerned when I'm down to my last 30 miles of petrol and that's half the range of many of these electric cars. 

I just want to jump in and go. I don't want to have to plan my journey around my car being charged and plan where I go has a charger at the other end too.

I don't have much experience of electric cars, but what I feel is they are only really good if you can manage to live your life locally, or have it very much as a second car. 

The other issue for most of them is the design. Why do manufacturers set out to make most of them look daft? Why not make they look normal to blend in? 

What happens long term? We all know that batteries deteriorate over time. Looking at the classifieds the highest mileage electric cars are around 30,000 miles. 

We all expect cars to last 100,000+ miles these days. It'll be interesting to see the bills that come up with both hybrid and electric cars long term.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Wasn't there a car with fuel cell technology that drove like a petrol car.....worked off hydrogen?.....top gear reviewed it.

Honda FCX Clarity........thought this would be the way forward as opposed to electric cars.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

I think these look brilliant, I really like the interior and exterior styling.

I do think electric power is the way forward and to all those people complaining about the price, remember when flat screen TVs came out and they cost thousands of pounds? Now you can pic up a flat screen tv for under £100. The cost of these electric cars will come down its just that new technology is always expensive to begin with. I think fair play to Renault for giving electric cars a go and developing the technology for the future. 

Andy665's comment about liking petrol power is interesting because I think one of these nipping around town will feel pretty quick with 220nm of torque available from 0 rpm. 

It's a thumbs up from me!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Kerr said:


> We all expect cars to last 100,000+ miles these days. It'll be interesting to see the bills that come up with both hybrid and electric cars long term.


I'll let you know in a couple years if my E300 Hybrid is still going strong, or not.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

If anything, this technology is wasted on private cars.

Fully electric buses, black cabs and short distance small delivery vans should be the focus 1st.

Imagine all the savings in pollution to be had if we didn't have diesel buses churning out hydrocarbons all day every day 24/7.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Andyg_TSi said:


> If anything, this technology is wasted on private cars.
> 
> Fully electric buses, black cabs and short distance small delivery vans should be the focus 1st.
> 
> Imagine all the savings in pollution to be had if we didn't have diesel buses churning out hydrocarbons all day every day 24/7.


That's why Mercedes are developing a hybrid truck.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

^ andyg_Tsi, I agree and Renault are already selling a fully electric Kangoo van. Perfect for short distance delivers around town.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Expensive for the size/capabilities and the anxiety it will create! I would prefer something like this with a tiny 1 or 2 cylinder diesel that would get you out of trouble in case you ran out of range and/or to make occasional longer journeys. Pure electric would be too stressful and/or limiting for a lot of people!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Not for me thanks, stupid name for a car too!

Sutty.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Wasn't there a car with fuel cell technology that drove like a petrol car.....worked off hydrogen?.....top gear reviewed it.
> 
> Honda FCX Clarity........thought this would be the way forward as opposed to electric cars.


It's still an electric car, the difference is that instead of batteries it has a hydrogen fuel cell. Oil companies like hydrogen as it allows them to keep their monopoly on providing fuel, governments like it as they can tax it more easily and we like it because we're told we do. The fuel of the future will be dictated by what best satisfies profit margins and corporate agendas, not necessarily what's the best solution. If Shell could make money out of people charging up electric cars we'd have been driving them years ago.

The only real advantage a hydrogen car has over one with batteries is refuelling times but in the 10-20 years it'll take before hydrogen cars become more feasible battery technology will have moved on again and be at a point where we have a 300 mile range and can charge up in 5 minutes.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Electric cars are like what tablets are to computers. They function well for most applications, but you still always need something better there for back up to cover all scenarios.
> 
> People can hardly plan ahead to keep a mobile phone charged that should last a day, being in the right place at the right time to have your car charged between journeys sounds a right pain the backside. I start getting concerned when I'm down to my last 30 miles of petrol and that's half the range of many of these electric cars.
> 
> ...


I completely agree about needing a back up vehicle to cover all scenarios, before i got the electric car i worried about being able to just jump in and drive away but it turns out not to be a problem for us 95% of the time. When it is a problem is either when the car has already done a journey that day and it is low on charge or the destination is too far away and that's when the petrol car comes in, but these scenarios are so rare for us that instead of the leaf becoming a 2nd car it has become the main car in our household.

We plug the car in when we park it up for the night and it automatically starts charging during the cheap rate hours overnight so it is full again in the morning ready for the wife's commute to work. It just becomes habit to plug it in and it's definitely preferable to paying a visit to the petrol station.

To start with i used to feel unnerved when i only saw 30 or less miles range left, but you kinda get used to seeing smaller numbers of range, and as long as the number you see is more than you need to travel there's no problem. It did take me a while to change the way i thought about it, but you get used to it. Things can get a bit bum clenchy when you start seeing 3 miles left when you're 2 miles from home, but there seems to be a fair bit of reserve hidden away that you get comfortable with the lower margins.

The long term issue of battery degradation is probably one of my biggest worries. As with all lithium batteries they lose capacity over time which does therefore reduce the range. The car has a capacity meter on it so you can see the health of the battery, and if you lose more than 3 of the 12 bars in the first 5 years Nissan will replace the battery under warranty. Luckily though in this country we seem to have the perfect climate for looking after the batteries, and i've only heard of 2 leafs losing 1 bar of capacity, one at 32,000 miles and the other at 57,000, but in some of the hotter states in America people have been having batteries replaced under warranty in the first year of ownership.

As it stands though, what will happen with the batteries is largely unknown and only time and usage will give us the info we need about the lifespan of them. I guess this is why it worries me as it's the unknown. Many people lease or pcp their Leafs for 3 years so degradation for them is not a worry, but i bought my leaf so it is a bit more of a concern to me.

The battery itself has individual cells that can be individually changed, so faulty cells can be replaced or whole thing can be swapped out to regain capacity. The battery is the single most expensive part on the car and i believe it is about 5k to have the whole thing exchanged. I have been told that the old batteries are used in wind farms for storing electricity where the capacity is not so important.

In terms of the Zoe, i looked at it and considered it before i bought the leaf, i personally preferred the styling of the Zoe but it was considerably smaller and felt much more claustrophobic than the leaf. I also really struggled to find a Renault dealer who was interested in selling me one, despite many dealerships having one on display the vast majority had no knowledge about them and couldn't arrange a test drive, where as Nissan happily lent me a leaf for a week to try. I don't think the leaf is ugly but it takes a while to get used to it's looks, but on the whole the electric cars have come on leaps and bounds from some of the early cars and i think this new generation of electric cars is doing a pretty good job of making themselves more mainstream.

There are a few commercial electric vehicles about, along with the kangoo, nissan have launched the eNV200.

If you made it this far well done and sorry again to have gone a bit off topic, but where as i'm still learning about detailing and don't like to offer too much advice on it for fear of advising someone incorrectly, this is something i do know about and can talk about until the cows come home!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been really considering them for my daily computer as I only do around 3000 per year at the moment so it would be idea.
New is a total non-starter due to the amount you loose on the Leaf, they drop from 20K down to 13/14K in the first year. After that they hold the value really well. I was looking at the 2ish year old ones.

For me there was two issues

1) Charing - At home it would mean putting my car on the drive not the wifes which means loading the kids in on the road which is not great at their age. The charging pod would also have to stick on the side of the garage which would look really naff
2) The un-known of what will happen when the batteries start to go i.e. after the 5 years the warranty expires. If you buy s 2/3 year old car, what will it be worth after another couple years. If the car is only worth 5/6K but it needs a new battery is it worth anything at all considering the battery would cost 5/6K?


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

pantypoos said:


> The upfront cost may be high due to the technology, but there are massive savings to be had when running electric cars compared to cars that run on dinosaur juice.
> 
> Mainly it's the cost to fuel them, you're looking at around 2p per mile for people who charge on economy 7, and at the moment many of the public chargers are free so you can drive for free if you're clever. As an example the first 3500 miles in my Leaf cost me £55 in electricity, you'd be lucky to get 350 miles for £55 from a petrol car.
> 
> ...


fantastic write up and a good read, compared with kimo73 who consistantly posts rubbish such as 'eurgh' like in this thread about anything which isnt a slammed vw with fake split rims. Thankyou for the info


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> I've been really considering them for my daily computer as I only do around 3000 per year at the moment so it would be idea.
> New is a total non-starter due to the amount you loose on the Leaf, they drop from 20K down to 13/14K in the first year. After that they hold the value really well. I was looking at the 2ish year old ones.
> 
> For me there was two issues
> ...


Ignoring the first two points - although I'm sure there is an answer, for point 3, as already pointed out they can replace cells so it might not mean a full battery. If you were going to buy a 2 year old example how long would uou keep it ? If it was 3 years then you will still have a warranty. Will batteries can be expensive how much would an engine be if you had the average 2.0tdi with cambelt failure ?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kerr said:


> It'll be interesting to see the bills that come up with both hybrid and electric cars long term.


Can't comment on electric but Toyota / Lexus have built more hybrids than every other manufacturer combined - failure rates on specific hybrid components are the lowest of any of the components - they are incredibly reliable

As virtually all hybrids use Toyota licensed technology the reliability across the board should be very good - as long as the components are to Toyota quality standards

Vast majority of first gen Prius are still on totally original hybrid components 18 years after being built - one first gen Prius in the UK needed a battery pack replacement - after 240k miles


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> If you were going to buy a 2 year old example how long would uou keep it ? If it was 3 years then you will still have a warranty. Will batteries can be expensive how much would an engine be if you had the average 2.0tdi with cambelt failure ?


Thats exactly my point.

I buy a 2 year old car let say for £11K
I keep it for 3 years and yes during this time its in warranty so its all good.

When you come to sell it the car (ignoring the battery) would be worth 6K? But the battery is now out of warranty, probably starting to not work properly. For someone buying it they are probably going to need a new battery very soon which means the net value of the car would be nothing - in the same way it would if your expensive engine/gearbox completely blew up and you could only replace it with a brand new genuine one. (In reality if an engine blew up you could get a second hand one for fraction of the cost)

Comparing it to an engine is not a fair comparison anyway. Current engines will last donkeys years, yes there will be a 5%?10% failure rate but the majority will run for 10 years without any problems many 15+

We know batteries don't work the same way. They have a limited time span. You see it everywhere a better is used. The chances of 90% of leafs being around on their original battery in 10 years is slim to non. Yes you could replace just some cells but you will constantly be replacing cells for the next X years as they gradually die.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

woooow £20k for that? I'd be feeling robbed if I bought one.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Funnily enough I've just had a look round one of these and was quite impressed. 

Styling outside is a bit Marmite but I really liked it. Interior is a bit bland, a bit plasticy and certainly not what you'd expect from a car costing this much but you could live with it if you concentrate on the price tag being for the electric car rather than a £20k interior. 

The main issue for me is the limited range. This could be offset with a better network of charging points but for the time being you'd have to use this around town and nowhere else in reality.

I've seen mixed figures for the performance which I found confusing - Between 8.1 to 13.6 to 60mph?? 8.1 would be a hoot :lol:


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah, you'd do 8.1 once then instantly have to stop for 6 hours to charge it up.

If the charging times were more like the time it takes to fill a car with fuel then I could kind of see there might be place for fully electric cars, but the small range and long charge times are just not cutting it in an age where we demand things instantly.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Crafoo said:


> Yeah, you'd do 8.1 once then instantly have to stop for 6 hours to charge it up.
> 
> If the charging times were more like the time it takes to fill a car with fuel then I could kind of see there might be place for fully electric cars, but the small range and long charge times are just not cutting it in an age where we demand things instantly.


I can assure you that's not the case. 0-30 is the key figure, which comes in at 3 seconds, so off the mark the car is pretty rapid. 
Yesterday I complted 160 miles with 2 short top ups at the ecotricity rapid chargers on the motorway, I currently have 40 mile range in 'tank' and it didn't cost me a penny!

Granted it's not the car that will take us to Le man, the Mrs octavia VRS will do that  but for shopping, commuting it's perfect. I didn't buy the car as a long distance vehicle, but with planning it can be done.

Before Christmas the car had £10k off list so if your after a cheap pcp it's a lot of car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Supermega said:


> I can assure you that's not the case. 0-30 is the key figure, which comes in at 3 seconds, so off the mark the car is pretty rapid.
> Yesterday I complted 160 miles with 2 short top ups at the ecotricity rapid chargers on the motorway, I currently have 40 mile range in 'tank' and it didn't cost me a penny!
> 
> Granted it's not the car that will take us to Le man, the Mrs octavia VRS will do that  but for shopping, commuting it's perfect. I didn't buy the car as a long distance vehicle, but with planning it can be done.
> ...


I assume you have the Zoe ?

This is how my demo arrived


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Indeed I do. Let us know how you get on. If you get stuck with anything drop me a PM. 

Also I noticed people worrying about the battery. if you do lease the battery from renault it comes with full support, even if you run out of charge they will flat bed you home or the nearest rapid. Also if any of the cells go bad it will be repaired or replaced FOC. I bought the Zoe on a cheap pcp, I had no intention of keeping it past of the term - if it's worth bobbins at the end it's not my risk and I hand it back. At the moment I have no intention of going back to petrol, seamless drive with no gears makes a very peaceful commute. And instant torque doesn't get old!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I had the Zoe when they first came out, it was with me for about 4 days. I loved it but without a home charger it made it difficult to use, that and the charging infrastructure. However if I had a home charger I'd consider it, I really love the Zoe and people that knock them clearly haven't driven one.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nissan note looks


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I had the Zoe when they first came out, it was with me for about 4 days. I loved it but without a home charger it made it difficult to use, that and the charging infrastructure. However if I had a home charger I'd consider it, I really love the Zoe and people that knock them clearly haven't driven one.


When I got mine british Gas fitted a free 30amp 7.2kw home charger. Takes about 3.5 to 4 hours to charge from low battery. The motorway chargers run at 43kw and charge flat to 80% in 30 minutes.


----------

